# New to the Maxima



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey all, I am going this saturday to get a 1995 Nissan Maxima with 85,000 miles on it. It's a really clean car, and it's going to be my daily driver, because I am getting ready to go into the pro drift scene. I am fairly new to the Maxima. I have mainly worked with the 240's. I have however worked on some Maxima's. For Example, my exgirlfriend had a 90 Maxima and I rebuilt the Tranny and Motor, and I had a buddy with a 1996 Maxima and we did a lot of work on it. I don't have a lot of common knowledge of the Maxima. Anyone have any advice on what to pay attention to on this car, so as to avoid any common problems that I may run into to. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

I hear that knock sensors and coil packs are usually the things to go out first. Might want to check the CV boot make sure it's all good. Everything else the maxima is a pretty reliable car.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Meh, it's a '95 so the only problem you should worry about is the Knock Sensor. The coil packs are more susceptible to failure in the later years, 97-99, with 99s being the worst.

Great mileage!

Other than the knock sensor you shouldn't have too much of a problem. Engine should last more than 200k without needing anything major replaced.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. The car ended up being sold that day. So instead I bought a 97 Nissan Altima and it blew the head gasket 20 miles off the lot while I was cruising at 70 on Highway 80. I was pissed. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

yikes tough luck


----------



## hyethga (Jun 13, 2005)

Like I said when I came to these boards, I'm a newb when it comes to cars so can someone please enlighten me on what the coils and knock sensors are for/located and when do they usually go out? 

Thanks.


----------



## killervq30de (Aug 30, 2005)

hyethga said:


> Like I said when I came to these boards, I'm a newb when it comes to cars so can someone please enlighten me on what the coils and knock sensors are for/located and when do they usually go out?
> 
> Thanks.


Coil packs sit on top of your spark plugs, I think they just build up a bigger charge for the spark plugs 

Knock sensor is a sensor that detects knock  As in when you engine starts denotating/pinging due to bad octane fuel, running lean, etc - when this happens the ECU retards the engine so it doesn't do any harm - if you Knock Sensor has died, you will get no Check Engine Lights but your performance will be affected.


----------



## whitmore3098 (Aug 30, 2005)

i got a 98 and i always here about stuff goin but i havent had any problems and i bought the car new right now i got 100k and its perfect. And let me tell u first hand whoever says u cant drift with a front wheel drive car is full of it cuz im into the drift scene and ive shown up plenty of rear wheelers the handling is amazing.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

hyethga said:


> Like I said when I came to these boards, I'm a newb when it comes to cars so can someone please enlighten me on what the coils and knock sensors are for/located and when do they usually go out?
> 
> Thanks.



Coil packs are for cars with distributorless systems. Instead of having a distributor, cap, and rotor, there is a coil pack at each cylinder that fires the spark.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

afroeman said:


> Thanks for the help guys. The car ended up being sold that day. So instead I bought a 97 Nissan Altima and it blew the head gasket 20 miles off the lot while I was cruising at 70 on Highway 80. I was pissed. Thanks for the help though.



Man that sucks, did you have a warranty?


----------

